# lump sensation in throat



## pffft (Feb 21, 2005)

hi there. i was diagnosed with gerd (barium swallow, endoscopy) in summer of 2003 and took nexium for several months after that. i dont recall having gerd symptoms before i began taking wellbutrin earlier that year. i went off the wellbutrin in dec 2003 for several reasons. i believe my gerd was related to the wellbutrin- my esophagus had a compromised area that was very apparent during the barium swallow when a pill got stuck in my throat. it was strange.so i wasn't taking the nexium for most of 2004 since my gerd symptoms went away. within the past couple of months though, i began getting that sensation of food coming up, then the heartburn, so i went back on nexium. its been about 3 wks now.my biggest complaint which doesnt seem to be helped by nexium is this sensation of throat tightness at the base of my throat where it meets my chest (under adams apple?), sort of a lump in my throat sensation. it comes and goes. when it feels really tight, its extremely unnerving and i get a little panicky. i get scared my throat is going to close up or something! i know that must sound silly. i dont recall getting this tightness back in 2003. when i had the barium swallow, it was specifically because it felt like pills were getting stuck in my throat (which they were), and i dont have that problem now. anyone else get this? any ideas?thnx


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is something called "globus sensation" http://www.diagnosishealth.com/swallowing.htm has info on this and other swallowing issues.This the the merck manual entry on this http://www.merck.com/mrkshared/mmanual/sec...apter21/21e.jsp K.


----------



## pffft (Feb 21, 2005)

thank you kath. i've heard of this. i'm considering it, while i am getting bloodwork done soon to check TSH levels as well.i bet its stress. stress does wacky things to the body.i forgot to mention, the "lump"/tightness feels like it "moves", and sometimes feels like a wad of cold molasses is stuck there. sounds nice, huh? thnx


----------



## Katt5220 (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi, I have the same problem and I went to an ENT Dr. I have what is called LPR. I need to look up the actual spelling of the word but what it is is when the acid has reached and irritated your larnyx. I have read that it can take months of being on meds to heal it. I have been on nexium 2x a day for about 2 months and some days I am better and some I am not. I have silent reflux, I had no idea it was happening and was misdiagnoised with panic disorder. Good luck to you, also I think you can Google LPR and find out more info.Katt


----------

